# HLW power truck on a Delton Doozie?



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

I've heard that since HLW makes modern Doozies as their Railbuses anyway, replacing bits and bobs would be relatively easy, but I would like to know or have some sort of confirmation - Can a new Hartland power truck be easily/successfully fitted under an old Delton Doozie? 

I acquired one just before Christmas of 2011 with a huge gifted donation of G-gauge stuff, and discovered after some wacky running attempts, and an attempt to lubricate the power truck, that the poor thing was pretty well shot. All four of the screw holes were stripped, and the halves of the brick wouldn't even fit together right. (All it takes is some investigation for stuff to start falling apart on you, I've come to find...)

As of right now, the poor doozie, 'Alfred', is sitting on the shelf offline... Which is a shame, because I was starting to appreciate the blasted thing, especially when it emitted a particularly creepy buzzing laugh at one point after a run around an indoor loop of track...







...And because a Delton Doozie in general is hard to come by these days.




Also, where can a replacement truck be purchased, and how much would one be?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

You can call Phil Jensen from Hartland Parts... His hours are Tuesday and Thursday from 9-1 Central time... 402 571-2933

He can help...


----------

